# Southern Lake District Good FREE Stops



## RAW (Apr 2, 2019)

Run out in new old Van next Mon/Tues - Overnight Monday and looking for somewhere nice/quiet and hopefully with good views or easy walks in Southern Lake District if anyone can recommend anything.
THANKS


----------



## Minisorella (Apr 2, 2019)

Worth checking out the POI map on the menu bar above... it'll give you an idea of possibilities around the area


----------



## caledonia (Apr 2, 2019)

RAW said:


> Run out in new old Van next Mon/Tues - Overnight Monday and looking for somewhere nice/quiet and hopefully with good views or easy walks in Southern Lake District if anyone can recommend anything.
> THANKS



What new old van did you get?


----------



## RAW (Apr 2, 2019)

Minisorella said:


> Worth checking out the POI map on the menu bar above... it'll give you an idea of possibilities around the area



I have downloaded the POI map App on this Chromebook and will do also on my phone at some time
Was just wondering about any folk with First Hand experience.

See you are in Horsham, my youth was spent in Chichester, not a million miles away


----------



## RAW (Apr 2, 2019)

caledonia said:


> What new old van did you get?



Talbot Express Talisman (think it's a Talisman LOL) 1987 !!
Not got any good pictures of her yet as not collected, but have viewed and driven; getting her on Monday.
This one might give you an idea though


----------



## caledonia (Apr 2, 2019)

Good luck with your new van and enjoy your travels


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 2, 2019)

*Just be aware*

Many Lake District  roads are narrow and twisty.
There are loads of rocks willing to jump out and ambush you.
Beautiful area not easy in a car but more difficult in a wider vehicle...

Simply not wishing you any mishaps on your first trip when you are inevitable not fully aware of you vehicles dimensions etc

Take care !


----------



## Minisorella (Apr 2, 2019)

RAW said:


> I have downloaded the POI map App on this Chromebook and will do also on my phone at some time
> Was just wondering about any folk with First Hand experience.
> 
> See you are in Horsham, my youth was spent in Chichester, not a million miles away


Yes, I often get to Chichester... lovely town 

I went to the Lake District a couple of years ago and stayed for the best part of a week in a lane just outside Keswick for the Mountain Music Festival. I think i the POI is called Portinscale. It was a fabulous spot - an easy stroll into town - and I'd go there again like a shot but I heard that the local council were trying to stop wildcamping there. Last I saw, it's still open but I just didn't want to raise your hopes if it had been closed. Someone may know for sure.


----------



## RAW (Apr 2, 2019)

jagmanx said:


> Many Lake District  roads are narrow and twisty.
> There are loads of rocks willing to jump out and ambush you.
> Beautiful area not easy in a car but more difficult in a wider vehicle...
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up

Yes driving will likely be a bit of a challenge. Many roads round where I live, the Pennines, are similar.
:ditto:


----------



## wildebus (Apr 2, 2019)

The Lakes are lovely.  But a first trip in a new-to-you van?  I would stick to some place much more local to you (and you live in a lovely area with loads of nice spots as a bonus).


----------



## RAW (Apr 2, 2019)

Minisorella said:


> Yes, I often get to Chichester... lovely town
> 
> I went to the Lake District a couple of years ago and stayed for the best part of a week in a lane just outside Keswick for the Mountain Music Festival. I think i the POI is called Portinscale. It was a fabulous spot - an easy stroll into town - and I'd go there again like a shot but I heard that the local council were trying to stop wildcamping there. Last I saw, it's still open but I just didn't want to raise your hopes if it had been closed. Someone may know for sure.



That's really helpful, thank-you. I will look it up.
I am probably down your way around Easter, might go to Bimble (Solar retailer) near Lewes as well as visit Parents in Chichester.


----------



## winks (Apr 2, 2019)

Have a look at the John Ruskin School in Coniston or the Coniston Football Club. I think the school operate an honesty box type thing during school holidays. The footy club might want a few quid but there are showers etc.

Cheers

H


----------



## r4dent (Apr 2, 2019)

Minisorella said:


> I think i the POI is called Portinscale.



Closed ... overuse and overstaying!

Try Swinside Inn


----------



## Herman (Apr 2, 2019)

An easy one for the south lakes is on the Barrow coast road out of Ulverston at Bardsea, just as the road joins the coast loads of parking places with a good view across the bay (not on POI) and the walk up hode hill to the lighthouse style monument is worth the walk. Birkrigg common is a nice stop as well with it's stone circle.


----------



## RAW (Apr 2, 2019)

wildebus said:


> The Lakes are lovely.  But a first trip in a new-to-you van?  I would stick to some place much more local to you (and you live in a lovely area with loads of nice spots as a bonus).



The Lakes are not that Far and would be a nice tester for the New old van I feel


----------



## RAW (Apr 2, 2019)

Herman said:


> An easy one for the south lakes is on the Barrow coast road out of Ulverston at Bardsea, just as the road joins the coast loads of parking places with a good view across the bay (not on POI) and the walk up hode hill to the lighthouse style monument is worth the walk. Birkrigg common is a nice stop as well with it's stone circle.



Looks like this could be the one, thanks Herman :camper:


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 2, 2019)

r4dent said:


> Closed ... overuse and overstaying!



Re: Portinscale, this is not correct. There is an 'advisory' notice to discourage overnight parking ...


----------



## kiwi (Jul 26, 2019)

Minisorella said:


> Yes, I often get to Chichester... lovely town
> 
> I went to the Lake District a couple of years ago and stayed for the best part of a week in a lane just outside Keswick for the Mountain Music Festival. I think i the POI is called Portinscale. It was a fabulous spot - an easy stroll into town - and I'd go there again like a shot but I heard that the local council were trying to stop wildcamping there. Last I saw, it's still open but I just didn't want to raise your hopes if it had been closed. Someone may know for sure.



Definitely not an option now, loads of no overnight parking signs all along the cul-de-sac. Best option if Theatre by the Lake car park where you can stay overnight 7 till 7 for 1 gbp.


----------



## Maggi (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks. I am hoping to get up there next week.  Hope these are still current.


----------



## TravellingGuys (Aug 7, 2019)

POI Admin said:


> Re: Portinscale, this is not correct. There is an 'advisory' notice to discourage overnight parking ...



Was also looking at this POI for a trip in September. What is meant by "advisory" notice, by that I mean how does it read....is it actually advising people not stay but they allow it or do you mean it says along the lines of  "no overnight parking" but they can't enforce it?


----------



## Obanboy666 (Aug 7, 2019)

TravellingGuys said:


> Was also looking at this POI for a trip in September. What is meant by "advisory" notice, by that I mean how does it read....is it actually advising people not stay but they allow it or do you mean it says along the lines of  "no overnight parking" but they can't enforce it?



I have never stopped in a poi that has any type of “no overnight parking” signage regardless of whether it is an official notice or not.
Pretty obvious you are not welcome so I just move on and find another more suitable spot. I never overstay my welcome at a poi, 1 or 2 nights maximum. Imho anyone staying longer is abusing the poi which will lead to it being lost.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 7, 2019)

Obanboy666 said:


> I have never stopped in a poi that has any type of “no overnight parking” signage regardless of whether it is an official notice or not.
> Pretty obvious you are not welcome so I just move on and find another more suitable spot. I never overstay my welcome at a poi, 1 or 2 nights maximum. Imho anyone staying longer is abusing the poi which will lead to it being lost.



Obanboy And its sods law that whoever erected the sign whether it has legal standing or not will come later and bang on your camper or give one verbal abuse its just not worth the hassle better as you say to move elsewhere

Michael


----------



## TravellingGuys (Aug 7, 2019)

Obanboy666 said:


> I have never stopped in a poi that has any type of “no overnight parking” signage regardless of whether it is an official notice or not.



Yeah, I've always moved on also but I was curious to what the Admin meant as the signage being advisory.

As you said...I just don't think it's worth the bother if you're not welcome to the extent that someone has put signs up.


----------



## james1508 (Aug 7, 2019)

RAW said:


> Run out in new old Van next Mon/Tues - Overnight Monday and looking for somewhere nice/quiet and hopefully with good views or easy walks in Southern Lake District if anyone can recommend anything.
> THANKS



Google Maps

I like this one presuming they haven't started charging yet. A bit narrow getting up there but great views and at the foot of the Old Man .


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 7, 2019)

TravellingGuys said:


> Yeah, I've always moved on also but I was curious to what the Admin meant as the signage being advisory.
> 
> As you said...I just don't think it's worth the bother if you're not welcome to the extent that someone has put signs up.



Signs stating 'no overnight parking' and the like can be found in many places in the UK. Many of these have no enforcement method to ensure compliance so in that sense they are advisory. It's a cheap way for local authorities to respond to local pressure and to be seen to be doing something.

In the main such places are left in the POIs so that individuals can decide whether or not to stay the night. In very rural or remote spots it's most unlikely that you will be troubled. In other places, such as Portinscale, a late arrival and early departure is similarly unlikely to attract attention.


----------

